# Help needed on USB to TV connector



## vineeth12345 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am looking for a USB to TV connector (USB port at one end and AV jack at the other end)of some sort so that I can play video files in my pen drive in a TV.I have seen USB ports in dvd players and some Television sets.My TV does not have USB port and I already have a dvd player.I dont want to buy another dvd player with USB port.So I was thinking of buying a USB to TV connector device.Anyone has any experience with this or any idea of how much the price will be?


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2011)

You would need a media player.

AC Ryan Play on HD Mini is around 6500. Connects via composite/standard audio-video out/HDMI to the TV. Plays all formats. Takes USB host. Can be pendrive of e-hdd.


----------



## vineeth12345 (Apr 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> You would need a media player.
> 
> AC Ryan Play on HD Mini is around 6500. Connects via composite/standard audio-video out/HDMI to the TV. Plays all formats. Takes USB host. Can be pendrive of e-hdd.



Hmmm.Any other options available?


----------



## Supernatural (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe you can use a scan converter box and put your PC near your TV
You can use it to convert VGA to A/V cable to connect it to TV through A/V cable


----------



## baiju (May 7, 2011)

vineeth12345 said:


> I am looking for a USB to TV connector (USB port at one end and AV jack at the other end)of some sort so that I can play video files in my pen drive in a TV.I have seen USB ports in dvd players and some Television sets.My TV does not have USB port and I already have a dvd player.I dont want to buy another dvd player with USB port.So I was thinking of buying a USB to TV connector device.Anyone has any experience with this or any idea of how much the price will be?



You need to buy a media player. These are devices that can play almost all type of media files (audio and video).  players from many companies like asus, wd, iomega, seagate etc. are available. In some media players you can fix an internal hard disk to dump all your media files. These players are available from as low as Rs. 1500/-. Search for media players in ebay.in to get a rough idea as well as to purchase online.


----------



## HaRsH (May 7, 2011)

Just buy a gud media player.like u can considr some frm WD.......or check out Asus O! play. otherwise there's no way of using ur PD to play any content directly.


----------



## aswin1 (May 12, 2011)

You can also look for a new TV with USB option if you don't want a media player.


----------

